

Nurturing the Entrepreneur DNA - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/05/nature-vs-nurture.html

======
daniel-cussen
Some new stuff here.

Paraphrase: "Society only encourages white, upper middle class geeks to become
entrepreneurs." --John Doerr

